

We Don’t Work For Free, A New Anthem for Interns - srivast
https://medium.com/race-class/75b0577f904d

======
Shivetya
What is the incentive for companies that don't offer paid internships to offer
them? From the numbers I expect the higher take up rate of those who did paid
is because the company has already invested a significant sum in bringing the
student on board.

How many of those you list in the paid category were hired by the company who
offered the paid internship? I would interested to know if we eliminate those
if the numbers are more equal.

Playing against paid internships are the new health care laws, companies could
bring them on but would many want exceed the hour limit before having to pay
out health benefits to what is in effect summer work?

No one is forcing anyone here, students if they become more picky as a whole
will affect the situation, but trying to turn it into what it is not; an
apprenticeship, is not a solution I see as viable. From numbers on Forbes,
more than half of unpaid internships are in government or non-profits. Guess
private companies aren't the real bogeymen here.

------
tokenadult
Not working for free is not only a good idea for the interns, it is the law
for the companies who put them to work.

Fact Sheet #71: Internship Programs Under The Fair Labor Standards Act

[http://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs71.pdf](http://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs71.pdf)

------
selfexperiments
I've heard HootSuite took advantage of free interns up until recently. The
news of that annoyed me, since I used their services and I don't think
companies should profit off the backs of students (even if the students are
willing). I'll never use HootSuite again.

